# XP-Pen Artist 12 ; Screen Color Is Off?



## chronic-rose

My new (just less than 2 months old) XP-Pen Artist 12 tablet is having color issues, where the screen shows different colors than my laptop.

I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers, and I've even tried using it on another computer, but it's still incorrect.

I have tried using the Display Settings in the PenTablet properties window, and at their default or any of the other settings it still looks wrong. Even attempting to use the USER setting and adjusting the colors manually doesn't help, as it just makes white the wrong color.

I have also tried going to my Nvidia Display Settings and adjusting the colors there, and it does the same thing. I've also tried adjusting the hue from the Nvidia Display Settings and the hue is only off for certain colors, rather than all of them, so making the hue correct for one color messes up the rest of the colors.

In the pictures (the one that shows cyan in the middle is my laptop, the one that shows green is the tablet), you can see that the red and yellow are fine, but the green, blue and purple are all wonky. Magenta never seems to be as bright as it should be. Deep Blue looks Cyan. Cyan Looks greyish Green. And Green looks Grey or Yellow.


I can't figure out what's wrong, and nothing I've done has worked. Please help if you can.

If nothing else, I'm putting this out there so that anyone else with this problem can know that they're not alone.

It did come in a slightly dinged up box, but other than that, I have no idea why this would have happened.

The colors were originally fine, for the first month or so.


----------

